# Beethoven's Prometheus I Philharmonia Orchestra with Stephen Fry



## andrewvanzyl (Dec 7, 2020)

This piece premiered on 4 December 2020. Enjoy!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello there, welcome , we do have a thread for this kind of things:
Pieces that have blown you away recently?


----------



## andrewvanzyl (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks so much! Wasn't sure where I should put it


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

No problem, take your time.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Or we could make this into a thread on Beethoven's Prometheus, which might fill a gap here at TC. Any good ones? How about this one?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have to watch the video from the OP. I know it will get me stoked to spin Prometheus again.

I only have this one, and maybe a better recording would be beneficial.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I have this very fine recording. Amazon has a new copy listed for 985.00 Dollars


----------

